# 2010 Felt Heritage Cruiser (Felt Website)



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm told there is one 2010 blue Heritage left that my LBS can get, why is this color not on the website? I have no idea what it looks like and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> I'm told there is one 2010 blue Heritage left that my LBS can get, why is this color not on the website? I have no idea what it looks like and can't find it anywhere.



Send me an email, I can send you the photo.

-SD


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Did you try Google?
http://www.bikesale.com/felt-heritage-7-speed-2010.aspx


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Did you try Google?
> http://www.bikesale.com/felt-heritage-7-speed-2010.aspx



That color is sold out, we have a very small batch of an alternate color we offered to our global market but didn't initially bring to the USA.










I have should be able to dig up some non-studio photos for the OP, but I can't find any online.

-SD


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Did you try Google?
> http://www.bikesale.com/felt-heritage-7-speed-2010.aspx


I don't see blue anywhere on that bike, do you?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Send me an email, I can send you the photo.
> 
> -SD


Dave, sent you a PM.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

So, I guess there's no pics anywhere?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

BTW, I did find the color combo on Felt's website if I choose the country of Germany... The bike is different though, but the color combination is probably right... Seat and front spring are not the same as the other Heritage. Still cool though.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> BTW, I did find the color combo on Felt's website if I choose the country of Germany... The bike is different though, but the color combination is probably right... Seat and front spring are not the same as the other Heritage. Still cool though.


I sent you the photo by email. The link I posed above was from the german site, but that is just a line drawing, The photo I sent you was just shot yesterday from our inventory that is shipping to dealers, so it is correct in color/spex.

-SD


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude, you hooked me up! That is awesome! Thanks so much!!! 

I'm stoked! My first cruiser and it kicks a$$! 

BTW, you all do an excellent job with your cruiser design... It was a very difficult decision!


----------

